# Who Do You Want to Start at PG



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Who would you like to see start for the C's at PG for the beginning of the season? I have taken Marcus out of the equation since he's injured and out until the All-Star break. He would have easily been my choice as no one else is jumping out so far. Who do you think it should be?


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Delonte West is the best bet for the starting role.


----------



## patrick_wandalowski (Aug 5, 2003)

west all the way


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

Still a toss up at this point in the preseason, but I really like what I'm seeing out of Orien Greene. He still makes an ocassional rookie mistake, but his passing and decision making is as good as Dickau, his defense is better than either Dickau or West (and not far behind Banks!), and he is as good if not better at rebounding than West. West and Dickau are much better scorers, but I don't want a point guard who is a scorer first and a passer second. All he needs to do is prove he can make enough shots to keep the defense honest and I think he'll be the starter. Until then it's West's job to take simply because Dickau hasn't been able to defend anyone yet. I figure West will start the season at the point, but by the all star break if not sooner it will be Greene running the show. I know that's a big prediction for a rookie second rounder, but he's playing much better than I would have dreamed and he fills a definite need on this team. 

Slightly off topic, but when was the last time any team had not one but two second round picks not only make the team but become significant contributors in their rookie season??? I don't think I've ever seen that and I think Ainge might have stolen two real gems with Greene and Gomes. Both could be big time players on this team before the year is over.


----------



## miss_understood (Oct 7, 2005)

I couldn't agree more with your assessment of Greene. I am hoping he takes the starting role by the all-star game if not before (you never know when or if West will get injured), but that would be a major feat since Doc and Danny are so high on West.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Greene is likely to displace West as the backup point guard of the future, but I don't think he'll get further than that. His shot is godawful and he gets that deer in the headlights look when he has the ball more than ten feet from the hoop and the defender dares him to shoot. Until he can bury a perimeter jumper he shouldn't be on the floor with the first unit, it's too easy to double off him and bring extra pressure onto P-2, Ricky, and Al. He'll look better against second units. I expect Boston to grab another 1 guard in the 2006 draft, and that person will probably end up being the long term starter (unless they draft Brewer, here's hoping for Rondo).


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

For the options we have, West for now. 
And it pains me to say it.....


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Greene has been very impressive in the 3 games I have seen. I think he should start if Ricky is gonna be in the starting lineup because then they still have scorers out there to cover up his lack of shooting abilty. Everything else from this guy has been extremly good.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

D-West. He has been really good so far.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Antoine Walker








lol no really i wouldnt mind seein greene out there with the starters and west come in with the 2nd unit as one of the main scoring options


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Are you kidding? In roughly 20mpg, West is averaging more turnovers (1.80) than assists (1.4), is shooting 36% from the field and 22% from beyond the arc. If that's your definition of "very good", I suggest maybe you set the bar a little higher.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

P-Dub34 said:


> Are you kidding? In roughly 20mpg, West is averaging more turnovers (1.80) than assists (1.4), is shooting 36% from the field and 22% from beyond the arc. If that's your definition of "very good", I suggest maybe you set the bar a little higher.


Are you crazy? Don't you know that West's turnovers are all Marcus Banks' fault?


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> Are you kidding? In roughly 20mpg, West is averaging more turnovers (1.80) than assists (1.4), is shooting 36% from the field and 22% from beyond the arc. If that's your definition of "very good", I suggest maybe you set the bar a little higher.


I am not worried about his shooting. But his defense has been impressive


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> I am not worried about his shooting.


Good for you. Are you worried that Mark Blount is averaging the same amount of assists as West? That he doesn't even have a 1:1 A/TO ratio? That 1.4apg is absolutely disgusting for a PG? That West is currently 175th in the NBA in assists? It's funny because, you know, he's not a very good point guard. He's got Linton Johnson, David Lee, Will freaking Bynum, Michael Bradley, Mark Blount, Zaza Pachulia ahead of him to name just a few. Way to shrug off this poor play and totally ignore it.



> Are you crazy? Don't you know that West's turnovers are all Marcus Banks' fault?


That's actually about as rational of an explanation as I expected. Instead I got a total avoidance of the real issue.

And we need a fifth option or something because I can't bring myself to actually cast a vote for any of those guys.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

You could give me a shooting percentage stat and make Mark Blount look like the best player in the league.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Hahaha. You've ran out of real points and I'm certain that even you must realize how feeble that post was. Keep avoiding the point.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

No, you cannot.

Mark Blount does not even lead the league in any shooting statistic.

Also, shooting percentage statistics do not dictate who is the best player in the league. That is subjective, however, statistics are used as a tool to understand and ulitmately formulate opinions about the league. The key is understanding the worth and use of each statistic. Those who are opposed to statistics merely do not understand how to integrate them (consequently they also usually have more dense minds).


----------



## GREEN FLASH (Oct 23, 2005)

I am going to be honest, I am not confident with any of our PG's right now...


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

GREEN FLASH said:


> I am going to be honest, I am not confident with any of our PG's right now...




best post in this whole thread


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

> Mark Blount does not even lead the league in any shooting statistic.


O my, what is he top 5?. Let me rephrase myself.

You can grab some stats and make Mark Blount look like a top 5 shooter in the league.



> Hahaha. You've ran out of real points and I'm certain that even you must realize how feeble that post was. Keep avoiding the point.


No matter what I say you will have some smart *** come back. West is going to start lets stop debating and watch him play in the REGULAR SEASON. Jeeze the things the preseason does to people.


----------



## GREEN FLASH (Oct 23, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> best post in this whole thread


Thanks lol :biggrin: ...its just the Celtics don't really have anyone that can play the point that good. I think that the best player maker on the team is Paul Pierce. And we need him at shooting guard... :biggrin:


----------



## patrick_wandalowski (Aug 5, 2003)

and john salmons of the 76ers just had b-2-b 25 point games. 

highly doubtful that salmons will be more than bench fodder for philly. 

preseason numbers mean jack!


----------



## patrick_wandalowski (Aug 5, 2003)

the walk-on from saint joseph's just had 14 points in the midnight madness game. 

the over/under for total minutes of playing time is 5 minutes for the whole year.

don't place too much emphasis on pre-season.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Yes.

Preseason numbers do not mean anything, though from watching West play, one can conclude that he is nothing more than an average jump shooter who still has poor penetration ability and cannot create for him teammates.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Gerald Green said:


> O my, what is he top 5?. Let me rephrase myself.
> 
> You can grab some stats and make Mark Blount look like a top 5 shooter in the league.


No. You are wrong.

Blount is not even in the top 25 for eFG% and not even in the top 50 for TS%.

eFG% - shooting ability; though you cannot compare big man with guards using it

TS% - shooting efficiency; points divided by the number of shot attempts (field goal attempts + .44 free throw attempts).

Though, Mark Blount is a good shooter.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> > No matter what I say you will have some smart *** come back.
> 
> 
> Untrue. If you want to debate facts, I'd be happy to. Instead, you dodge the subject. I just said that your reply was feeble, which it was. If you really wanted to take West's effectiveness up with me, you could have. Instead, you changed the topic to Mark Blount for whatever reason. I'm not trying to be a "smart ***". You all just don't understand that I say precisely what I am feeling when I read your reply. It's not a dig at you as a poster. It's just countering you saying what's on your mind with my thoughts on the matter. If you can't handle the way I converse, then I would suggest just ignoring me altogether.
> ...


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Premier said:


> Yes.
> 
> Preseason numbers do not mean anything, though from watching West play, one can conclude that he is nothing more than an average jump shooter who still has poor penetration ability and cannot create for him teammates.


Actually, from this pre season, I would say West is an above average shooter, who has yet to find his full ability. I would also say he has pretty good penetration, and good passes to find open teammates. May have a little trouble creating for his teammates, but it's improving night by night.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> Actually, from this pre season, I would say West is an above average shooter, who has yet to find his full ability.


Explain, please. What has he shown in the preseason that leads you to believe he is an above average shooter? 36% from the field and 22% from three are plain atrocious. 



> and good passes to find open teammates.


So is it that nobody on the Celtics can finish when he finds them? Or does he find an open teammate who is not in a position to score?



> May have a little trouble creating for his teammates


He has more than just a little trouble with this. Hopefully he can improve on it by the time the season rolls around.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

You can't not be impressed with West's play night after night. The kid comes in and shows NO FEAR. He crashes the boards and has all out hustle. He's been playing a team game very well. Actually saying people rarely finish when West finds them would be accurate. I can never count the times on my hand when I yell at the t.v for people messing up his assists, knowing Ill have to try and explain this **** to people who refuse to like West and are unwilling to support him, unless he has a MJ like night. As I said, he has yet to find his full ability. He is young and looking for his shots. Ounce he finds them expect his % to be around 60-65%. with around 40-50% from beyond the arc. He needs time to settle down.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> knowing Ill have to try and explain this **** to people who refuse to like West and are unwilling to support him


Not delving into that again. Give it a rest, pal.



> Ounce he finds them expect his % to be around 60-65%. with around 40-50% from beyond the arc. He needs time to settle down.


HHHHHHHHHhhaahahahahhahaahahahahahhahahahahahahaha.

Thank you for making my day. That truly was awesome in every sense of the word. One thing I might add though, if you're going to be sarcastic you should really add a smiley or something on the end, because somebody might actually think you were being serious.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Orienne* Greene...BABY. (Right Agoo?)

Honestly, Greene has impressed me the most. Not great with dribbling and actually taking a shot (too selfless *heart attack*), but other than that, all systems go.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

somewhat off topic but does anyone else here get nervous when they see number 0 dribbling the ball up court...i find myself yelling "dont dribble the ball!!" until i realize that its not walter mccarty




back on topic i still like greene as the starter right now


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> Not delving into that again. Give it a rest, pal.
> 
> 
> HHHHHHHHHhhaahahahahhahaahahahahahhahahahahahahaha.
> ...


[strike]Don't you think if people actually thought you _edit_, my **** dont stink antics were impressive, you would be a more respected poster?[/strike]

And of course your just going to say "Oh it's just what in my mind when I read the posts". Well think about it before you post it, cuz [strike]you **** gets old fast[/strike]. I don;t know about the rest of you.

Don't worry your not "chapping my behind" as some would say. "It's just what was on my mind when I read your post"

Personal attacks and baiting other members is not tolerated. You know better.

- Premier


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> [strike]Don't you think if people actually thought you _edit_, my **** dont stink antics were impressive, you would be a more respected poster?[/strike]
> 
> And of course your just going to say "Oh it's just what in my mind when I read the posts". Well think about it before you post it, cuz [strike]you **** gets old fast[/strike]. I don;t know about the rest of you.
> 
> ...


Umm...what? Haha. You need to chill out. You made a joke. I laughed. I really do not see what the problem is. Are you really that choked because I don't want to delve into the whole "I don't really hate West" argument again?

And if you really want to, ask around. Ask guys like Premier, aquatious, ehmunro, Lanteri, whiterhino, agoo, Causeway (if he still frequented), #1AWF, you know, the really respectable guys on this forum, about my "my **** don't stink antics". Go for it. Ask about my respectability as a poster, please do.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

I don't need 2 chill out. Im not worked up. I made no joke. The fact that West will have those shooting percentages ounce he settles down is what I think. There is nothing unreasonable about it.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> There is nothing unreasonable about it.


Everything is unreasonable about it.

Okay. You do realize that Shaq shot 60% last year, right? Shaquille O'Neal. Do you actually believe West can put the ball in the hoop equally as well (or better) than Shaq?? You do realize that shooting 60-65% for a guard is absolutely unheard of. You do realize that shooting 60-65% from the field and 40-50% from three would make West about the greatest shooter of all time, which he will never be. To expect West to shoot even 60% from the field and 40% from beyond the arc is absolutely ridiculous. It will never happen in a million years. Absolutely never. That's why I honestly thought you were making a joke. Because anybody that knows basketball knows that will never happen. Wally Szczerbiak has career averages of 50%/40% and West can't see Wally S. in terms of shooting, not even close.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

KingHandles said:


> As I said, he has yet to find his full ability. He is young and looking for his shots. Ounce he finds them expect his % to be around 60-65%. with around 40-50% from beyond the arc. He needs time to settle down.


You expect West to do something not even the greatest shooters in NBA History have done?

That will never happen. Maybe eFG% (as it counts threes), but I doubt it.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> You expect West to do something not even the greatest shooters in NBA History have done?
> 
> That will never happen.


Never. Another thing that will never happen is me taking you seriously, because this has proven you have a LOT to learn about NBA basketball.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

I give a ****?


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Haha, who cares? You actually believed that Delonte West could shoot a minimum of 60/40%.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*This is a basketball discussion messageboard. There is no need to be hostile to one another. So what if you disagree? There are many people on this board that I diasgree with, but attacking them accomplishes nothing positive. I suggest if you want this topic to remain open, you refrain from baiting or attacking one another and continue the topic discussion.
*


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

I never said anything about a minimum. Yeah, it probably wont happen. Until it does not happen, I'll stick to it.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Prem I don't care about eFG% sdajhs% or even ajfilaJaejp%.

Blount is top 5 *FG%* in the league. Spin it anyway you want but that stat remains true


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> Haha, who cares? You actually believed that Delonte West could shoot a minimum of 60/40%.


Last time I checked he shoots higher than Banks. After a broken hand


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Gerald Green said:


> Last time I checked he shoots higher than Banks. After a broken hand


Did we not learn that a higher FG% does not = wins? Or any talent but being a _decent_ spot up shooter?

Delonte West is not a point guard. He cannot dribble the ball. He cannot create for his teammates. He cannot complete a simple pass that is not more than eight feet away from him. He is our second worst defender at the guard spot. 

West can shoot, boo-hoo, so could JR Bremer at half the cost. Not only that but JR could at least bring the ball up past half court before giving it to Antoine or Pierce. West cannot.

The only way West accomplishes anything in this league is if he plays with a monster inside presence, and waits behind the 3 point line to pop one up. (Derek Fisher style, except that Fisher had and still has more talent than West does.)

Oh BTW, if you are going to bring in injuries into play, would you like to mention Banks' injury that troubled him all year? With pain in his leg, he was still a better defensive and _offensive_ player (offense does not equal shooting) than West.


----------



## patrick_wandalowski (Aug 5, 2003)

I preface this statement by saying i am not comparing their abilities.

I think some posters are jumping the gun on west's performance capabilities. you have seen very little of him. don't write him off. we all remember that michael jordan's high school coach wrote him off too early.

can we end this dwest debate, at least until the regular season begins?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Gerald Green said:


> Prem I don't care about eFG% sdajhs% or even ajfilaJaejp%.




HAHAHAHHAHAHA...AAAAAAAAHAHAHHAHA...no offense prem but thats freakin hilarious


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Did we not learn that a higher FG% does not = wins? Or any talent but being a _decent_ spot up shooter?
> 
> Delonte West is not a point guard. He cannot dribble the ball. He cannot create for his teammates. He cannot complete a simple pass that is not more than eight feet away from him. He is our second worst defender at the guard spot.


I have seen West make some pretty swift dribble penetrations and get out of traps with some fancy dribbling this pre season. Saying he cannot dribble is not right. Yeah, he doesn't have the speed to dribble through 10 guys in 2 seconds and get the lay in, but I have seen him multiple time this year, outsmart the defense and penetrate his way to an easy 2.

Also saying that he cannot make a pass more than 8 feet away from him is not right. I have also seen him on many occasions this year make passes from the 3 point line into Blount or whoever that most people on the team would not attempt. I also read someone complain about how pierce does not look up the floor when he takes it up the floor. I have seen West look up as soon as he gets the the ball and make the play that gets the team ahead of the defense and we usually score, therefore creating for his teammates. So you cannot say that West CANNOT do those things.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

> Did we not learn that a higher FG% does not = wins?


Wow how a joke can go off topic. I just said that a few stats can make Blount look like the best player in the league


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Wow, way to get a topic going :biggrin: 

Anyway, here is something for all the D-West fans (of which I am certainly not a member) to chew on. If D-West is such a wonderful little PG why is it that a rookie 2nd rounder who no one has ever heard of could very likely supplant him as the starting PG before West has ever really even held down the position? Seriously though, this is a very real possibility. Greene has looked surprisingly decent. I voted for Greene, not that I'm thrilled that that is what the choice has come down to but it has. My back-up of choice would be Dickau for his offense. West has not shown me he can even put the ball in the hoop well at this point and that is supposedly his specialty. I know he's a likable kid but I definately think some people lose perspective on what he is really capable of. Just my own opinion, doesn't have to be all of yours though :clown:


----------



## patrick_wandalowski (Aug 5, 2003)

what makes you think green is close to supplanting DWest?


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

whiterhino said:


> Wow, way to get a topic going :biggrin:
> 
> Anyway, here is something for all the D-West fans (of which I am certainly not a member) to chew on. If D-West is such a wonderful little PG why is it that a rookie 2nd rounder who no one has ever heard of could very likely supplant him as the starting PG before West has ever really even held down the position? Seriously though, this is a very real possibility. Greene has looked surprisingly decent. I voted for Greene, not that I'm thrilled that that is what the choice has come down to but it has. My back-up of choice would be Dickau for his offense. West has not shown me he can even put the ball in the hoop well at this point and that is supposedly his specialty. I know he's a likable kid but I definately think some people lose perspective on what he is really capable of. Just my own opinion, doesn't have to be all of yours though :clown:


Because realisticly, West isn't that far ahead of him, experince wise. He was out alot last year and when he had a chance to prove himself, he did pretty good.It isn't like West has a full year under his name. I wouldn't even say that Greene is close to threatening West for his spot, by the way, what makes you think that? A few good plays? If your opinion is that he can't score, I think you will be questioning your opinion by seasons end.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

> why is it that a rookie 2nd rounder who no one has ever heard of could very likely supplant him as the starting PG before West


why is it that that little rookie second rounder, would and will be higher than Banks *a freaking loto pick * on the depth chart? Besides we all know Delonte is starting you Banks fans are just sticking up for him. Banks has not played to his supposed potential that he does not have. 

People just don't like West because of the West/Banks debate and stick to their morals by saying Banks is better and say how they would start Greene over him. I would say the same thing if West was injured


----------



## thetruth556 (Aug 3, 2005)

Honestly I don't see how it can be much more than a push between Greene and West. Both have played pretty good defense and haven't been that impressive offensively. I was definately surprised by Greene, but I don't really see that much of a skill difference between the two. Whichever way it happens the point guard will not be a source of much offense, which could prove to be a bad situation.


----------



## miss_understood (Oct 7, 2005)

I think Greene will work on his shot. Hopefully it improves. Jason Kidd wasn't a great shot when he first entered the league either. Still isn't one of the best, but he can knock down shots enough for the opposing teams to guard him. That's all we need from Greene for him to start.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Even Though I'm Not A Big Celtics Fan.. But I Think *D.West* Shud Start.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Gerald Green said:


> why is it that that little rookie second rounder, would and will be higher than Banks *a freaking loto pick * on the depth chart? Besides we all know Delonte is starting you Banks fans are just sticking up for him. Banks has not played to his supposed potential that he does not have.
> 
> People just don't like West because of the West/Banks debate and stick to their morals by saying Banks is better and say how they would start Greene over him. I would say the same thing if West was injured


No one is talking about Marcus Banks in this thread, he's injured until at least the all-star break, end of topic...does someone have an obsession? :clown:


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

The reason I say that Greene may supplant West is because of what the coach (Doc) and the players are all saying about Greene, they are very impressed. I have not heard anything like that thus far THIS pre-season about D-West.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

whiterhino said:


> No one is talking about Marcus Banks in this thread, he's injured until at least the all-star break, end of topic...does someone have an obsession? :clown:


Just saying how Greene is higher than Banks, anf not D-West


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Gerald Green said:


> Just saying how Greene is higher than Banks, anf not D-West


Really? In the only game Banks played, he played better than any other PG. 

Maybe if Banks stayed healthy he would have been ahead of him...well in ahead of everyone by the looks of it.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> ​ West strives to make point clear​
> * By Shira Springer, Globe Staff | October 26, 2005*
> 
> EAST RUTHERFORD, N.J. -- Delonte West is an actions-speak-louder-than-words kind of guy. When he talks, you must lean in to hear what he says. He usually makes a perceptive point about the game or his play, but never elaborates.
> ...


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Really? In the only game Banks played, he played better than any other PG.
> 
> Maybe if Banks stayed healthy he would have been ahead of him...well in ahead of everyone by the looks of it.


Banks played in the last ten minutes of a blowout. Banks would of been behind West, greene, and Dickau for sure.

And it is still pathetic that he was a loto pick and would of been the 4th PG on a roster.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Gerald Green said:


> Banks played in the last ten minutes of a blowout. Banks would of been behind West, greene, and Dickau for sure.
> 
> And it is still pathetic that he was a loto pick and would of been the 4th PG on a roster.



Hi, this is the preseason, Gerald Green played in the last six minutes of the it.

I fail to see how you _know_ that Banks would be behind all those three when he played in only 10 minutes in the preseason and looked much better than anyone else in a 10 minute stretch.

West would not play, nevermind start, on any other team in the league. I don't know what people see in the guy, but hey maybe I should try out next year, I'll show more hustle than West and I'll do it for half the price, oh and I can also pass 10 feet away.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

KingHandles said:


> I have seen West make some pretty swift dribble penetrations and get out of traps with some fancy dribbling this pre season. Saying he cannot dribble is not right. Yeah, he doesn't have the speed to dribble through 10 guys in 2 seconds and get the lay in, but I have seen him multiple time this year, outsmart the defense and penetrate his way to an easy 2.
> 
> Also saying that he cannot make a pass more than 8 feet away from him is not right. I have also seen him on many occasions this year make passes from the 3 point line into Blount or whoever that most people on the team would not attempt. I also read someone complain about how pierce does not look up the floor when he takes it up the floor. I have seen West look up as soon as he gets the the ball and make the play that gets the team ahead of the defense and we usually score, therefore creating for his teammates. So you cannot say that West CANNOT do those things.



Delonte West of the Celtics? You haven't seen the one that everyone has been watching. The one I watched a few days ago did a pick and pop and got shut down by a center. A center was right with him the whole time. The only way West and "penetrate" go in the sentence is if he was cutting and was being passed to.

The only time West passes to Blount is when it's a 1) bounce pass and Blount is eight feet away or 2) it's a pass at his chest and West is eight feet away. Maybe I was exaggerating with eight feet, we'll give him nine.

Also, _passing to the guy in front of you in a fast break_ is not really "creating for his teammates" it's more like "not being retarded and passing the ball to the guy in front of you." Creating for his teammates is when West is in the half court set, and creates something out of nothing. 

The only time I've seen West create is when he gets trapped by the opposing center on a pick and pop, where Blount waits to shoot his 80% shot.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Gerald Green said:


> Wow how a joke can go off topic. I just said that a few stats can make Blount look like the best player in the league


Actually you said that 



Gerald Green said:


> Last time I checked he [West] shoots higher than Banks. After a broken hand


Sorry about the late replies, didn't have time earlier...then I couldn't find the topic.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

aquaitious said:


> The only way West and "penetrate" go in the sentence is if he was *starring in a Jenna Jameson video*.


Corrected.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

You act like you know more than the Celtics organization, but you don't. They know Banks is a scrub and West is a keeper


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

GG, a question in all seriousness: If their positions were swapped, and Banks was tagged as the starting PG and West was frowned upon by Rivers, would you still be a West advocate? Or do you just believe in West because Doc Rivers does?

Additionally, aqua was simply commenting on his preseason observations of West. Far from acting like he knows more than the Celtics organization.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Let me put it this way. I have always thought Banks has sucked and Doc Rivers not liking him just helps my case

I have always liked Delonte West and Doc Rivers liking him helps my case.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> I have always thought Banks has sucked and Doc Rivers not liking him just helps my case
> 
> I have always liked Delonte West and Doc Rivers liking him helps my case.


Okay, I was just wondering. If that's what you think, fair enough. Although it should be noted that Doc has taken a liking to some poor PG's before and by no means is a definitive marker of talent.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> Okay, I was just wondering. If that's what you think, fair enough. Although it should be noted that Doc has taken a liking to some poor PG's before and by no means is a definitive marker of talent.


I also believe that talent (how ever you want to define it) makes production.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

ehmunro said:


> aquaitious said:
> 
> 
> > The only way West and "penetrate" go in the sentence is if he was *starring in a Jenna Jameson video*.
> ...


I was actually thinking about saying that, thanks for taking that weight off my shoulder. :rofl:


----------



## miss_understood (Oct 7, 2005)

Gerald Green said:


> I also believe that talent (how ever you want to define it) makes production.


There are plenty of guys who come into the nba with talent and don't produce anything. Delonte may have talent, but I don't think it's at the PG position. And just because he has talent and Doc likes him doesn't mean he will produce anything.

Same goes for Banks... he has a lot of talent, but he may never make anything of himself. But he isn't going to get a fair shot in Boston because of Doc, so why not trade him and let him get a fair chance to make something of himself elsewhere?


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Also, _passing to the guy in front of you in a fast break_ is not really "creating for his teammates" it's more like "not being retarded and passing the ball to the guy in front of you."


 :rotf: 

:cheers:


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

miss_understood said:


> There are plenty of guys who come into the nba with talent and don't produce anything. Delonte may have talent, but I don't think it's at the PG position. And just because he has talent and Doc likes him doesn't mean he will produce anything.


I agree! Delonte is a talented player, but I am not convinced that he is ever going to be anything but a backup at the point in the NBA.



miss_understood said:


> Same goes for Banks... he has a lot of talent, but he may never make anything of himself. But he isn't going to get a fair shot in Boston because of Doc, so why not trade him and let him get a fair chance to make something of himself elsewhere?


Banks is one of the toughest open court defenders you could ever ask for at the point, but his decision making skills are way below average and that is what will keep him from being a star in the league. Unfortunately this has been exposed too many times and his trade value has dropped accordingly. I think that there are still teams out there that will be willing to gamble on him just based on his athleticism, but if there was much of a market for him I think he would already be gone. At this point we'll be lucky to get a second round pick for him. Of course we've gotten pretty lucky with our second round picks the last couple of years so that might not be a bad thing! Unless his injury proves to be somethig much worse than expected, I'm betting that Banks will be used as a sweetener in a trade to dump salary at some point in the year.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td colspan="2" align="left" valign="top">*4) Who will be the answer for the Celtics at point guard this season?*
> 
> </td></tr><tr><td align="left" valign="top" width="10%">37.5%</td><td align="left" valign="top">Delonte West
> </td></tr><tr><td align="left" valign="top" width="10%">26.1%</td><td align="left" valign="top">Dan Dickau
> ...


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

*bump*...yeh, this boards dead.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

haha nice bump...this just proves how bad noone wants delonte to be our starting pg...hahahaha


----------



## jdlhi (Apr 28, 2005)

Orienne Greene had a solid rookie season so i think his playing time should at least be increased to 20-25 mpg, if he's not starting


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Orien Greene is not playing with the Celtics anymore.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

It's Bassy Time.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

I agree. 
I don't even want Iverson anymore.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

cgcatsfan said:


> I agree.
> I don't even want Iverson anymore.




because of telfair??? ha


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

There certaily is much less of a need for going after a PG now that we have Telfair.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

cgcatsfan said:


> I agree.
> I don't even want Iverson anymore.


So instead of A.I. you'd rather have Telfair?

This is bad.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

XtaZ606 said:


> So instead of A.I. you'd rather have Telfair?
> 
> This is bad.


Shut up. :curse:


----------

